# Хондромаляция. Кто сталкивался? Куда обращались?



## ВикторРр (4 Янв 2022)

Всем привет! Кто-то из вас или ваших близких сталкивался с диагнозом Хондромаляция, как решали проблему? 13 лет занимался футболом, из-за больших физ нагрузок с ногами начались проблемы, коленные суставы постоянно лечил, но боли спустя время возвращались. Недавно был у ортопеда потом на мрт и выяснилось, что у меня серьезное размягчение хряща. Про спорт сказали забыть.


----------



## La murr (4 Янв 2022)

@ВикторРр, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Srg27 (8 Янв 2022)

@ВикторРр, хондромаляция надколенника у вас или ЧЕГО?


----------

